# Audacity vs TwistedWire



## Morley (Feb 23, 2005)

For single-channel sound editing projects where price is not a factor, which app has the advantage? Audacity or TwistedWire?

What Audacity features would be missing with a TwistedWire choice? What TwistedWire functions would be missing in action with an Audacity choice?

Appreciated.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Morley said:


> For single-channel sound editing projects where price is not a factor, which app has the advantage? Audacity or TwistedWire?
> 
> What Audacity features would be missing with a TwistedWire choice? What TwistedWire functions would be missing in action with an Audacity choice?
> 
> Appreciated.


Got a link to this "TwistedWire"? Did a few half-hearted Google searches and can't find the software...


----------



## Morley (Feb 23, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Got a link to this "TwistedWire"? Did a few half-hearted Google searches and can't find the software...


My mistake — TwistedWave, an Audio Editor


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Try the free Audacity and see if it fits your needs. I know you said "where price isn't a factor" but saving eighty dollars is significant.

TwistedWave has a 30 day fully functional free trial, so you can do a side by side comparison if you want.

I would suggest you also try Ocenaudio, another free audio editor.


----------

